# Hen Houses



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed all the Hen Houses that have been put in along Hwy 2? There's literally 2-3 on every pothole.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Sounds like a Delta project to me...We hunted in Minnedosa this past fall and DW had hen houses in literally every pothole in the area.
Great to see it. 
We're putting 12 more up at our camp here in MN once the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think that is awesome. Although it will be interesting to see if they put any hen houses on the dirt roads off of highway 2? :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Do any of you in ND put up hen houses, WD boxes, or goose nests? I would be willing help/supply some stuff. Just seems like it would be a nice thing to do during the off season.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I put up some wood duck boxes and hen houses on my Father in laws land last spring. It was too late for last years nesting, but I'm looking forward to seeing what happens this spring!! Its a great thing to do and a good way to get outside with the ducks in the off season!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

The Puddle Jumpers Delta chapter in Bismarck is considering investing some time and money to set up hen houses and/or wood duck houses in the Bismarck area. Let me know if anybody wants to lend a hand.

I have seen some wood ducks along the Missouri River south of Mandan, but can anybody suggest other areas where we might increase wood ducks with some houses?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

The River Bottoms on both sides could use some. Just check with the G&F about what rules/regs you need to follow as it is state land. You may get permission to drive into some locations to put them up. Let me know if you need a hand.

McLean Bottoms, Little Heart, Graner, etc.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

stevepike,

I'll let you know when we go ahead with the woodduck and hen houses. Thanks for the offer to help.

BD


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well I just got the latest issue of Delta's mag and they have an excerpt talking about how they installed 100 hen houses between Grand Forks and DL on Hwy 2 last winter. So that solves the mystery of the hen houses. 8)


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

That's kinda cool...but why right next to the highway?? I don't like getting those things in the car grill fresh out of the house.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing...you'd think they'd be more productive off the main drag on some remote and secluded potholes.

But then, no one would be able to see them and they'd lose the publicity. :roll:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ahhh....and the truth shall save us all


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

Talking about scraping them off the car grill, I've already seen two dead hens on the side of the roads, along with two honkers!!


----------

